# How do you carry your bow in your side-by side?



## Bolt Action (May 23, 2014)

I just purchased a side-by-side, primarily for hunting. I am curious, how do you folks carry your bow?

In an overhead rack?
In a bow case in the cargo area?
Or, do you hold it while someone else drives?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol silly road hunters.:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

pheaz said:


> Lol silly road hunters.:mrgreen:


I cant speak of where you live, but from my house to my hunting spot I have to drive on a "road". During the commute I either keep my bow in a hard case if I'm in a truck, or atv / motorcycle I use a bow mount that attaches to the front rack or handlebars.

The mounts I have look something like these:

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-STEA...campaign=PLA&gclid=CKDX48WKvMACFQhbfgodSAkAKw

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Driving to your hunting area makes you a road hunter??? Guilty as charged I suppose... but then so is everyone... without exception... even you Pheaz.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I prefer a helicopter or jetpack


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a roof rack in my fj. Its for rifles but it will work for a bow. 
You can mount these in just about any vehicle with a roof.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

on my side x side koplin sales bow and gun holders that fit on the front bars and we put them on both side for me and my son works good for us to get to are hunting area we like,Rhino_Grip_XL____4d471c143c0c9.jpg
SKU: 21510


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I went grouse hunting today & saw lots of available options for this....to include RZR spotting scope mounts, iPod/stereo options etc.... The Utard archery road hunters was out in droves! 4 RZR's 4 ppl deep all decked out in the latest camo, spotting scopes, bow mounts, stereo blarin' gettin it done!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

uh...what's a "side-by-side"?


----------

